
U.S. Cyber Command “basically took the IRA offline” during the 2018 midterms - WillySchu
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/us-cyber-command-operation-disrupted-internet-access-of-russian-troll-factory-on-day-of-2018-midterms/2019/02/26/1827fc9e-36d6-11e9-af5b-b51b7ff322e9_story.html
======
Fjolsvith
Such a breath of fresh air from the "russian collusion" narrative.

